# Diesel Emissions and Warranty



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

While a good number of people are having issues, I certainly wouldn't say everyone is. I haven't had a single problem with my car in general, let alone the emissions system.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

good luck seems gm dosent really care about our issues after they get our money its bullshit that monitoring/controlling emissions is not considered part of emission warranty as ive said many times this put a bad taste in my mouth and first/last gm when i was a Chrysler tech that was a non issue


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think "useful life" and "warranty" are two totally different things. There can be manufacturing or design defects in something that shortens its useful life


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If people can, it's an excellent idea to get the emissions delete.


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

Where does one get the emissions delete from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Fleece. Will void your warranty but in all honesty the only issues we're seeing anyway is emissions


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> If people can, it's an excellent idea to get the emissions delete.


I'm not sure that Mother Nature or the people who enforce emissions compliance would agree with you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It depends on the exact wording of the Clean Air Act. I suspect GM's legal team had a large role in writing the warranty coverage for all their vehicles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> If people can, it's an excellent idea to get the emissions delete.


I don't know about that. I am at 182K miles, and my total out of pocket for all emissions related repairs and service is still about $1000 less than what a delete would have cost - plus I am polluting a lot less too.


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

Do you need to call fleece? I didnt see the delete listed on the site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> I don't know about that. I am at 182K miles, and my total out of pocket for all emissions related repairs and service is still about $1000 less than what a delete would have cost - plus I am polluting a lot less too.


I guess I should have said people who are experiencing lots of emissions issues. I'm with you, i like that I'm not polluting and only the NOx #2 sensor has failed.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

silvertank said:


> Do you need to call fleece? I didnt see the delete listed on the site
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you do.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

diesel said:


> I don't know about that. I am at 182K miles, and my total out of pocket for all emissions related repairs and service is still about $1000 less than what a delete would have cost - plus I am polluting a lot less too.


It's unfortunate but you seem to be the exception and not the rule. I was put out an extra $40/wk in fuel driving the courtesy vehicle. Then spending time on the phone. A months payment I didn't drive the car but was then reimbursed. Currently, if I valued my time, I'd be at $240 out of pocket. Not bad but then came the stress of making sure I didn't do anything to the courtesy vehicle. 

This was just driving to and from work. I also missed out on a drag race I wanted to attend so it may have saved me money there but was a nuisance. I didn't have use of it like I would going to do some shopping with my family. Instead of $10 in fuel to do the required shopping an hour away, we spent more taking the minivan. We try to use it for longer trips where less comfort and space is something we tolerate to save on fuel.

So out of pocket is small but there's things I use the economical car for that it was unavailable for me to do. It is quickly adding up to the point a delete is looking VERY tempting and would pay for itself back quickly. Not just in time in the shop, or the mileage increase it'll bring but also the reason I bought it, to be an economical car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> It's unfortunate but you seem to be the exception and not the rule. I was put out an extra $40/wk in fuel driving the courtesy vehicle. Then spending time on the phone. A months payment I didn't drive the car but was then reimbursed. Currently, if I valued my time, I'd be at $240 out of pocket. Not bad but then came the stress of making sure I didn't do anything to the courtesy vehicle.
> 
> This was just driving to and from work. I also missed out on a drag race I wanted to attend so it may have saved me money there but was a nuisance. I didn't have use of it like I would going to do some shopping with my family. Instead of $10 in fuel to do the required shopping an hour away, we spent more taking the minivan. We try to use it for longer trips where less comfort and space is something we tolerate to save on fuel.
> 
> So out of pocket is small but there's things I use the economical car for that it was unavailable for me to do. It is quickly adding up to the point a delete is looking VERY tempting and would pay for itself back quickly. Not just in time in the shop, or the mileage increase it'll bring but also the reason I bought it, to be an economical car.


I know my experience seems unusual, but keep in mind there are thousands of happy diesel Cruze drivers out there that never come to the forums. The forums tend to attract people who have issues with their cars, so it skews the numbers. If you go to any car forum and read a few posts, you wouldn't buy anything!


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

diesel said:


> I know my experience seems unusual, but keep in mind there are thousands of happy diesel Cruze drivers out there that never come to the forums. The forums tend to attract people who have issues with their cars, so it skews the numbers. If you go to any car forum and read a few posts, you wouldn't buy anything!


You're right...

But you're wrong. 

You're right if you use this as a statistical standard. The sample size here is excruciatingly small. The few people who come here are information seekers. They also are engaging to either help find a solution or backup a preconceived notion. I also realize people only seek help when something goes wrong. 

What you don't realize is forums show trends. If it was a few people saying a def tank here or DPF there, then it's not enough for a trend. 

What I'm seeing is a trend of sensor failures in the exhaust system. What's that from? Poor QC? Poor tuning? Poor parameters?

If you went to the forums for Cummins VP pump failures, Duramax LLY overheating issues, or Powerstrokes 6.0L, you'd say there's s problem. Many reports. 

How many reports of 6.4L powerstroke cracked pistons, Duramax Lmm broken cranks, or 03-04 Cummins dropped valve seats? Not as much but there's a trend. With those trends are also solutions.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Seems like one of those situations that if you have had lots of emission issues with the CTD, you would obviously be frustrated and think the EPA screwed the consumer and maybe GM didn't build a good product.

On the other side, if you have not had issues and get lots of miles like many have without any dollars spent, you would conclude hey this is a Great car and very efficient and a pleasure to drive. And wonder why would people drop a lot of money to delete the emissions and pollute the air we all breathe. 

I can see both sides, I haven't had any issues yet and hope it stays that way.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

oldestof11 said:


> You're right...
> 
> But you're wrong.
> 
> ...


What's this about the LLY overheating? I own a 2004.5 duramax so I'm curious.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

money_man said:


> What's this about the LLY overheating? I own a 2004.5 duramax so I'm curious.


Iirc, it was a combination of too small of an oil cooler, head gasket design, and coolant spec. There's a famous YouTube video where a guy recorded his truck over heating, getting passed by a Cummins with a bigger load. The biggest complaint is the coolant temp stays in the normal range when temps are really around 215-220*.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> You're right...
> 
> But you're wrong.
> 
> ...


I do realize that, and you just reminded me that I started working on a "Cruze Diesel Common Issues and Fixes" document. I really need to finish that.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

The CTD has major emission issues. Plain and simple. I hope they fix it when the 17's come out.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

magnusson said:


> The CTD has major emission issues. Plain and simple. I hope they fix it when the 17's come out.


All modern diesels with advanced emission systems hate idling or tons of city driving, that's why you see the people with the most highway miles have little to no issues. Beyond that the diesel cruze is a very low production car, so any issues GM has to look into probably isn't top priority. Can't imagine they put an entire team of engineers on fixes when you only sell 5000 cars a year, no profit in that. 

Also with low production your sample size for those issues is so low it will take longer to get enough data to make effective updates and changes. Did GM test this car before release? Sure but again the same issue with small number of test vehicles is never going to sort out all possible issues.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

magnusson said:


> The CTD has major emission issues. Plain and simple. I hope they fix it when the 17's come out.


False. 

It is clear that some CTDs have major emissions issues. But not all. 

The cause is still unknown. How many of those have been caused by using a non-dexos2 oil, or as we've seen recently Seafoam, is also unknown. 

The CTD is not something to be driven and serviced mindlessly. The specifications and instructions must be followed scrupulously. To not do so invites problems. 

If all ~17,000 CTD had major emissions issues, as you erroneous assert, this place would be on fire and every automotive website and news outlet would be clanging pots and pans demanding the resignation of GM's leadership. 

The fact is that is not happening.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Within my local area all 7 have emission issues. No one on this board has gone more than 100000 miles without issues. My LML has no issues, my LBZ has no issues. Stop trying to hide the fact. Its a production car, you shouldnt have to drive a specific speed for a specific time at a specific altitude on a specific day to not have CEL's appear. Chevy ****** up on this one and any one who tries to disagree with this is foolish. I will never get rid of my CTD because i now see it as a personal challenge to get it running right, something Chevy didnt do this round about. Again, Zero Emission issues with my GM Diesel trucks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> The CTD has major emission issues. Plain and simple. I hope they fix it when the 17's come out.





magnusson said:


> Within my local area all 7 have emission issues. No one on this board has gone more than 100000 miles without issues. My LML has no issues, my LBZ has no issues. Stop trying to hide the fact. Its a production car, you shouldnt have to drive a specific speed for a specific time at a specific altitude on a specific day to not have CEL's appear. Chevy ****** up on this one and any one who tries to disagree with this is foolish. I will never get rid of my CTD because i now see it as a personal challenge to get it running right, something Chevy didnt do this round about. Again, Zero Emission issues with my GM Diesel trucks.


I disagree and I am far from foolish. Sure, some of the cars have issues. Even mine, still a reliable daily driver at 183K miles hasn't been perfect. No car is. But the sky is not falling!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Within my local area all 7 have emission issues. No one on this board has gone more than 100000 miles without issues. My LML has no issues, my LBZ has no issues. Stop trying to hide the fact. Its a production car, you shouldnt have to drive a specific speed for a specific time at a specific altitude on a specific day to not have CEL's appear. Chevy ****** up on this one and any one who tries to disagree with this is foolish. I will never get rid of my CTD because i now see it as a personal challenge to get it running right, something Chevy didnt do this round about. Again, Zero Emission issues with my GM Diesel trucks.


Would it not be foolish to make a judgement on ~17,000 units based on an anecdotal sample size of seven?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

oldestof11 said:


> You're right...
> 
> But you're wrong.
> 
> ...


You're correct about trends showing here. GM's Social Media team actually uses AI software to detect trends in the roughly 100 forums they monitor. CruzeTalk is one of them. Also, it appears that GM has a solution to this CTD's issues but hasn't been able to get sufficient parts to issue a recall in the US. There is an active recall on the NOx sensors in Canada, but no parts are available.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

magnusson said:


> Within my local area all 7 have emission issues. No one on this board has gone more than 100000 miles without issues. My LML has no issues, my LBZ has no issues. Stop trying to hide the fact. Its a production car, you shouldnt have to drive a specific speed for a specific time at a specific altitude on a specific day to not have CEL's appear. Chevy ****** up on this one and any one who tries to disagree with this is foolish. I will never get rid of my CTD because i now see it as a personal challenge to get it running right, something Chevy didnt do this round about. Again, Zero Emission issues with my GM Diesel trucks.


Have the dealerships contact GM TAC to get assistance with any of those 7 CTDs? If not then the problem is at the dealership level. 

As for your earlier assertion that there is a major issue here I think GM would disagree based on the single item that's missing so far - no media coverage. If you can get the media to cover this then it will be a major issue for GM - until then it's a headache for the individual owners, but not for GM. Yes, I suspect the two of us agree this isn't right, but it is reality.

I'm going to go out on a limb here - diesel as an automotive fuel has a limited lifespan at this time. Emissions controls are getting tighter and keeping diesel engines in spec is simply going to get harder and harder. Gasoline engines are actually easier to keep clean from an emissions perspective, but eventually they'll go away as well.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I disagree and I am far from foolish. Sure, some of the cars have issues. Even mine, still a reliable daily driver at 183K miles hasn't been perfect. No car is. But the sky is not falling!





diesel said:


> I know my experience seems unusual, but keep in mind there are thousands of happy diesel Cruze drivers out there that never come to the forums. The forums tend to attract people who have issues with their cars, so it skews the numbers. If you go to any car forum and read a few posts, you wouldn't buy anything!


1st statement is fair.

2nd statement is complete conjecture.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Bro...keep on denying. Im glad you bleed Chevy. I do as well. These CTD's have far more issues than high production diesel trucks and Euro's. Of course I or You cant prove the issues of this vehicle but this site and Multiple Service Managers is proof enough. Please keep on sticking up for engineers who ****** up. If 100000 were sold Chevy would wake up and admit that they ****** up trying to keep up with Obozos regulations. Once again, Your Wrong. The only reason this site pisses me off is the few guys who have LESS issues trying to act like Chevy put out a great product. Great Products are the 350, 427, 454, the LS motors, the Vortec, the LBZ on DMAX......., NOT the CTD.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There is a problem with the CTD's emissions control system. Does it effect every single CTD - no. Is it a pain in the ass for the owners of the impacted CTDs - yes. Is GM doing anything to fix this, I don't know. I also don't know how serious this issue is - Transport Canada seems to think it's serious but the NHTSA doesn't. I do know that if every single person who has had to have their CTD's emissions system fixed for any reason would report this to the NHTSA/Transport Canada GM would be a lot more likely to get to the root problem and resolve this via a recall. Faulty emissions components are a violation of both US and Canadian law.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> 2nd statement is complete conjecture.


I suppose you're right. Just because someone doesn't show up on these forums doesn't mean their car is good. Or bad. 





magnusson said:


> Bro...keep on denying. Im glad you bleed Chevy. I do as well. These CTD's have far more issues than high production diesel trucks and Euro's. Of course I or You cant prove the issues of this vehicle but this site and Multiple Service Managers is proof enough. Please keep on sticking up for engineers who ****** up. If 100000 were sold Chevy would wake up and admit that they ****** up trying to keep up with Obozos regulations. Once again, Your Wrong. The only reason this site pisses me off is the few guys who have LESS issues trying to act like Chevy put out a great product. Great Products are the 350, 427, 454, the LS motors, the Vortec, the LBZ on DMAX......., NOT the CTD.


I am not wrong, nor right. I have an opinion about my 184K mile diesel Cruze and that it is an engineering marvel. You are also not right nor wrong. You as well have an opinion and are fully entitled to express it. We can agree to disagree on the topic.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> There is a problem with the CTD's emissions control system. Does it effect every single CTD - no. Is it a pain in the ass for the owners of the impacted CTDs - yes. Is GM doing anything to fix this, I don't know. I also don't know how serious this issue is - Transport Canada seems to think it's serious but the NHTSA doesn't. I do know that if every single person who has had to have their CTD's emissions system fixed for any reason would report this to the NHTSA/Transport Canada GM would be a lot more likely to get to the root problem and resolve this via a recall. Faulty emissions components are a violation of both US and Canadian law.


The problem is that the issues are somewhat random. The EGT sensors seem to happen to every Cruze diesel sooner or later. The DEF heaters are also an issue that pops up more often, as does the NOx sensor, but I've had neither of those issues. The rest are fairly random, so there doesn't appear to be a single root cause. it could be random quality control, or a more systematic issue, but at this point i can't see much in the way of trends. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

diesel said:


> The problem is that the issues are somewhat random. The EGT sensors seem to happen to every Cruze diesel sooner or later. The DEF heaters are also an issue that pops up more often, as does the NOx sensor, but I've had neither of those issues. The rest are fairly random, so there doesn't appear to be a single root cause. it could be random quality control, or a more systematic issue, but at this point i can't see much in the way of trends. Maybe I am missing something.


Where do you go for your fuel? Is there a common link in all the stations?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> Where do you go for your fuel? Is there a common link in all the stations?


I don't favor one brand of fuel over another, but I would say that Shell and Gulf are the most frequent. And most of the time I fuel up in PA or OH.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> The problem is that the issues are somewhat random. The EGT sensors seem to happen to every Cruze diesel sooner or later. The DEF heaters are also an issue that pops up more often, as does the NOx sensor, but I've had neither of those issues. The rest are fairly random, so there doesn't appear to be a single root cause. it could be random quality control, or a more systematic issue, but at this point i can't see much in the way of trends. Maybe I am missing something.


fully agree!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I suppose you're right. Just because someone doesn't show up on these forums doesn't mean their car is good. Or bad.



atta gurl


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here - diesel as an automotive fuel has a limited lifespan at this time. Emissions controls are getting tighter and keeping diesel engines in spec is simply going to get harder and harder. Gasoline engines are actually easier to keep clean from an emissions perspective, but eventually they'll go away as well.


Maybe. The real question is what will replace it. My Magic 8 ball on that subject says "cloudy, ask again". Electric cars might work out, but it depends in large part on practical batteries that can be manufactured in enough quantity. It also depends on where we end up getting our electricity. Photovoltaic is handicapped by the lack of a good storage system. 

Personally, I think biofuels has the best odds. The technology is still in its infancy, but it shows promise. It could easily fuel existing airplanes and the big rigs that make the economy hum. So it will become a question of if the biofuel cars have a total cost of ownership lower than electric cars. So while electric cars may seem to have the lead, I think biofuel and perhaps bio-diesel is in the best position for the win.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Maybe. The real question is what will replace it. My Magic 8 ball on that subject says "cloudy, ask again". Electric cars might work out, but it depends in large part on practical batteries that can be manufactured in enough quantity. It also depends on where we end up getting our electricity. Photovoltaic is handicapped by the lack of a good storage system.
> 
> Personally, I think biofuels has the best odds. The technology is still in its infancy, but it shows promise. It could easily fuel existing airplanes and the big rigs that make the economy hum. So it will become a question of if the biofuel cars have a total cost of ownership lower than electric cars. So while electric cars may seem to have the lead, I think biofuel and perhaps bio-diesel is in the best position for the win.


Ethanol?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Ethanol?


Ethonal is biofuel, but not all biofuel is ethanol. I believe there are other process more promising.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Bro...keep on denying. Im glad you bleed Chevy. I do as well. These CTD's have far more issues than high production diesel trucks and Euro's. Of course I or You cant prove the issues of this vehicle but this site and Multiple Service Managers is proof enough. Please keep on sticking up for engineers who ****** up. If 100000 were sold Chevy would wake up and admit that they ****** up trying to keep up with Obozos regulations. Once again, Your Wrong. The only reason this site pisses me off is the few guys who have LESS issues trying to act like Chevy put out a great product. Great Products are the 350, 427, 454, the LS motors, the Vortec, the LBZ on DMAX......., NOT the CTD.


Whats up with the attitude you seem to have? I am getting sick of the bashing on emission issue, is it an issue, perhaps it is but probably not to the extent of your comments. I have had zero problems, will deal with them if they happen. With any mechanical device there will be issues to work on. But to be honest, I had a diesel from gm of the 80s, it had no power, blew up, and gm replaced it. It was an environmental nightmare with all the pollution and from semis of the era. This emission system is far from perfect but when working it is pretty darn clean which I much prefer.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Ethanol?


Ethanol sucks, causes all sorts of problems, not as efficient as gasoline or diesel, taking food to make fuel makes little sense.

long term the solution may be similar to what we are doing, all of the above approach, bio fuels, electric, hybrids, mass transit, maybe even moving closer to work or working from home.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

We have more potential of biodiesel from seaweed than we do of ethanol. 

Those who don't have problems, do you run a fuel conditioner? And if so, whose?


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm going to chime in here, but not with the same fire that this conversation has taken. 

Personally, I have had way too many issues with my CTD to be comfortable keeping it outside of warranty, and assuming the car is worth over $5k at that time, I will most likely cut my losses and move on... end of story.

My grandfather was a GM emissions guy for 40 years, retired in 93. He is baffled by this, but the technology is way beyond what he knows now. What he has always cautioned me on is buying a new motor in it's infancy. There are quirks that they slowly work out from year to year, and I'd be willing to bet that a 15 CTD is marginally better than a 14, but when engines only have a 2 year lifespan, it is not good news. 

My personal history of first model year engines and their followers: 

2001 Duramax 2wd: First year of duramax and only year without an Allison Tranny. Motor blew up at 20k miles. 3 trannys and 2 sets of injectors. Many recalls and issues in first 200k miles. Dropped an Allison in it and used upgraded parts for all repairs. 350k-550k miles without any issues. Truck was totaled last year at 555k miles. I know full history of this vehicle because I know who I bought it from and sold it to. 

2006 Duramax 4wd: Owned from 0 miles to 120k miles. Lost a water pump at 80k and that was the only issue. Theoretically the same engine as in the 2001...

2004 Ford F250 6.0: First year of the 6.0. This engine only lasted 3.5 years before being replaced, and in the realm of these heavy diesels, this isn't good. I bought the truck for a song at 144k miles sold it for parts at 155k when the HPFP and branch tube blew out for an estimated cost of $5500. It's replacement, the 6.4L twin turbo powerstroke, only lasted 3 years as well. Ford completely redesigned the 6.7 and it has been running great and on it's 7th year and 3rd generation now.

2011 Ford F350 6.7L: First year of 6.7. Good for the most part, but quirky. DEF system was finicky and DPF had to be manually regenned too many times. Electrical fire as well that did $500 under the hood. Both batteries blew up at 24k miles. 

2015 Ford F350 6.7L: 2nd Gen, Still finicky DEF system, but no issues in first 60k. Flawless truck and performance really. 


Basically, I know better than to buy a first model year... and I did it anyway. Shame on me...



Which brings me to the next point, alternative fuels= I personally do not think there is one answer. I think there will have to be many solutions and alternative fuels for at least the next 25 years. This includes electric, gas, hybrid, diesel, hydrogen, ethanol, CNG, etc.... at least until we can figure out how to make it all renewable... I'd like to see us eventually land on nuclear/wind/solar power for our electricity and have great electric cars and trucks. Hydrogen is a technology few have explored but could offer a quicker and better alternative for long haul truckers etc as the technology continues. 

What I do know is that our current fuels of choice- Gas, Diesel, oil, ethanol... these are not permanent solutions. Ethanol may be renewable, but it is still a scarce resource and we are dealing with an erupting world population. How will we feed 9 billion people by 2050 if we are burning our food? 


Sorry for the long post, but I guess it is a forum... may as well chime in


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

kmfinley93 said:


> I'm going to chime in here, but not with the same fire that this conversation has taken.
> 
> Personally, I have had way too many issues with my CTD to be comfortable keeping it outside of warranty, and assuming the car is worth over $5k at that time, I will most likely cut my losses and move on... end of story.
> 
> ...


nice write up, depending upon the state you live in and its emissions inspections, one can delete the emissions on the CTD and I think the car would go 500k like your duramax did. The Allison transmission in the duramax is what makes that truck so desirable in my opinion. I have had zero trouble in 17k miles on my 15 CTD and fingers crossed it stays that way. The emissions could be the weak link, the rest of the drivetrain assuming one uses correct oil and service I am very pleased with. Good luck to you my diesel brother.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> We have more potential of biodiesel from seaweed than we do of ethanol.
> 
> Those who don't have problems, do you run a fuel conditioner? And if so, whose?


no additives for me


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> Those who don't have problems, do you run a fuel conditioner? And if so, whose?


Nothing but diesel goes in my car's fuel tank.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

No fuel additives. I run Shell V-Power diesel exclusively.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

kmfinley93 said:


> 2001 Duramax 2wd: First year of duramax and only year without an Allison Tranny.


The only Duramaxes that came without an Allison are vans and they got the 4L85E. 

The LB7 and LBZ (06) are same bottom end but the top ends are completely different as are injectors.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just str8 diesel fuel for me....no issues


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> Whats up with the attitude you seem to have? I am getting sick of the bashing on emission issue, is it an issue, perhaps it is but probably not to the extent of your comments. I have had zero problems, will deal with them if they happen. With any mechanical device there will be issues to work on. But to be honest, I had a diesel from gm of the 80s, it had no power, blew up, and gm replaced it. It was an environmental nightmare with all the pollution and from semis of the era. This emission system is far from perfect but when working it is pretty darn clean which I much prefer.


I have had 4 emission related issues in 32xxx miles. Im glad you have no issues. I have no attitude, i just want a reliable car. I unfortunately will sell it to some poor schmuck when it is out of warranty. Chevy will continue to get my business but needs to man up and admit they ****** up on the CTD emmision system.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> I have had 4 emission related issues in 32xxx miles. Im glad you have no issues. I have no attitude, i just want a reliable car. I unfortunately will sell it to some poor schmuck when it is out of warranty. Chevy will continue to get my business but needs to man up and admit they ****** up on the CTD emmision system.


I don't know if you've read all the threads on here about the diesels, but it seems as if GM is looking closely at the issues that have come up on our cars. The GM TAC parts restriction is a good indicator of that. It would seem as if they are really paying attention to these cars, and hopefully applying "lessons learned" to the next one. Of course, time will tell.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Beautiful, im sure the Gen 2s will have fewer emission issues. Ill wait it out and trade her in.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Beautiful, im sure the Gen 2s will have fewer emission issues. Ill wait it out and trade her in.


i would think it would be close to the same amount

starting out from scratch again....testing only does so much, gotta get the real world experience with them, the owners of those cars will be providing the data


----------



## Kris_r (Oct 6, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Would it not be foolish to make a judgement on ~17,000 units based on an anecdotal sample size of seven?


I don't understand why you're arguing about this...it's fantastic that your car has had no issues..good for you, but this thread is about the people having issues and connecting with others that either have had problems or are currently having the same problems! It is helpful to me to see that maybe I have a leg to stand on when dealing with GM to correct the issues. You're not helpful...go enjoy your good running car!:wacko:


----------

